# Allet or Swardman



## majorpr13 (Jan 17, 2019)

Ok everyone, I have been reviewing this for nearly 2 seasons now. I have a 0.5 acre yard with Tiftuf Bermuda. I installed test plots 2 seasons ago and then redid the entire yard in sod last season. I have finally committed and want to invest in a reel mower. The two that seem to be in the approximate price range that I can justify are the Allet Kensington and Swardman Edwin. I like the idea of the cartridge system and being able to perform further routine maintenance on my yard. During peak growing I am mowing atleast 2~3 times per week to keep up. I would like everyones opinion about pros and cons between the two. I know there are forums discussing each individually, but I want a direct comparison about which one should be the go to mower.

Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here!

For 10,000 ft2 I wouldn't rule out a nice used Toro Greensmaster 1600, John Deere 260SL or similar 26" machine for the additional cutting width.

But since those didn't make your list, I would probably rule out the Kensington if the widest model is only 20".


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm also a newcomer to TLF, and just recently purchased the Edwin 55. I have celebration Bermuda, and have only mowed the lawn a few times with the mower, due to it going dormant, but I do like how the mower performs. It's easy to maneuver and provides a very true cut. Once the yard starts to wake up, I'm sure I'll be out there at least 3 times a week cutting it. I'm trying to get it at a 1/2" height, but will need more sand and topsoil to assist in top dressing it.


----------



## majorpr13 (Jan 17, 2019)

@Ware I wouldnt let a 20" scare me. I have a 21" Troy built pusher I have been using to mow for the past 2 seasons and using it to cut the >1acre community areas. So having a power assist is something. There is a local used JD 260SL at a local greens dealer. I have to check it out. I am very familiar with the Toro line as I was a greenskeeper from HS through college, so I have a lot of time behind the Big Red line. I have yet to see it but they say its 2K. I don't know the hours on it or condition. I also like having the weight and reliability of the traditional reel mowers.

Honestly I just really like the cartridge system. If I could get a Cub Cadet Infinicut I would, but thats no personal home owners machine. My fear is more the Allet seems like it could be kind of cheap. The Swardman seems too new, not enough skin in the game to know how well service, parts, sharpening etc is going to work.

@bbbdkc79 Anything you recognize about the machine as potential shortcomings? What attachments or setup did you end up with?

Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I went all in and bought the scarifier, brush and verticutter. Now it's a waiting game for the lawn to green up and get to work, but I have tested all the cartridges, and it's a snap to replace. The scarifier and verticutter can be lowered to about a 1/2" depth into the soil, based on how the adjustment guide shows.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

With only about 8 hours on it, I really can't tell you about any shortcomings. The only spot in my yard that may provide me some concern, is around my 2 palms in the front. They are somewhat higher than the lawn, so the mower tends to slide instead of maintaining a straight line. I believe they do sell a different drive wheel attachment that eliminates this, but haven't gotten to that point yet.


----------



## majorpr13 (Jan 17, 2019)

Any qualms on the frame? I saw a video saying the arm felt flimsy...but basically you get over it.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a Caltrimmer and have wanted a new reel mower for about a year now. When I first heard about the Swardman last year,I was convinced I would buy one. Then the Swardman Electra was introduced and I thought that was the one for me. But I became concerned that it was a new company from a long ways away and quite frankly, without seeing one in person It looked cheaply engineered and a bit fragile. And the Electra with all the bells and whistles is not cheap. I've been anxiously waiting for some real world reviews on the Electra but nothing much yet. I know the Kensington has more plastic parts and seems cheap as well, but Allett has been making them for quite a few years now and they are very popular in the U.K. 
I also really like the cartridge idea as my garden shed is not big enough to fit a mower, dethatcher and aerator. I got a quote on an Cub Cadet Infinicut but that was over $15K in Canadian dollars so too steep for me. I also priced an Allett C20 which looks amazing but is $10K. I like the durability. precision, and heavy weight of a Toro or JD greens mower. I have a turf products dealer/greenskeeper buddy that has me convinced that a heavy greens mower is the only way to take my lawn to that next level.
So now Im not settling for anything that does not weigh over 200 lbs. 
With the large lawn you have, I agree with @Ware that a 25" mower would be best. 
Heavy wide mower will give you the best stripes also. 
Happy shopping!


----------



## majorpr13 (Jan 17, 2019)

@Shindoman So we both have the same concerns...what mowers are you looking at to replace the Cali?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I've actually purchased 2 new mowers this week. I'll do the reveal middle of next week. A secret for now. lol


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> I've actually purchased 2 new mowers this week. I'll do the reveal middle of next week. A secret for now. lol


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

As an Allett owner I would go with the Swardman if I could do it all over again. Unfortunately it wasn't an option at the time.


----------



## majorpr13 (Jan 17, 2019)

@Killbuzz I noticed in your journal you were talking about posting a review of the Allet....was it somewhere in there and I missed it? Anything particular that you were disappointed with by the Allet?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I never got around to it. The major flaw with the Allett's design is its bedknife. Just about every bedknife for every other mower has multiple screws that hold it in place. Allett only uses two screws which makes the reel to bedknife adjustment damn near impossible since the torque on the end makes the knife bow in the middle. They also used a very soft steel for the knife so it dulls rather quickly. My other complaint is the throttle lever which is made of plastic. When I first got my mower it immediately broke. Allett sent me a replacement but it broke immediately as well. I ended up making a fix and haven't had any issues since. Other than those two things it's been a good mower and I've enjoyed it.


----------



## Wrs1066 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello all. I am new to this. I am investigating the Allett. Does anyone have input for me ie a review? Currently I am using a TruCut 20". Looking to up my game. Thanks for the feed back! Bill


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I have an Allett Kensington B17 and it is a decent mower, I bought all of the attachments. The throttle control is poorly designed, side cover that indicates HOC tends to pop off consistently and the reel is a softer metal. It does a good job of striping though and maneuvers really well. I would not have paid retail for this mower though, I bought mine used and have about 1,000 in it with four attachments. It is a pretty versatile mower, just has some flaws that could be overcome by Allett if they chose to do so.


----------



## Qstorm (Jul 11, 2019)

Wrs1066 said:


> Hello all. I am new to this. I am investigating the Allett. Does anyone have input for me ie a review? Currently I am using a TruCut 20". Looking to up my game. Thanks for the feed back! Bill


Any reason why you are replacing the trucut?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

jimbeckel said:


> I have an Allett Kensington B17 and it is a decent mower, I bought all of the attachments. The throttle control is poorly designed, side cover that indicates HOC tends to pop off consistently and the reel is a softer metal. It does a good job of striping though and maneuvers really well. I would not have paid retail for this mower though, I bought mine used and have about 1,000 in it with four attachments. It is a pretty versatile mower, just has some flaws that could be overcome by Allett if they chose to do so.


I went Swardman. Love it.


----------

